# Wild-camping / Campsites in/very near Edinburgh



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
We've got tickets fot the Edinburgh Military Tattoo in August which we're looking forward to.

But just tried to book the CaravanClub site and, as per other threads, its fully booked. Yeah right. We drove past mid-August a few years ago and got in!

As we like to be organised, and my parents are going to be with us in their van, we really need to make plans and get something booked.

Any recommendations? Wild-camping/Aires possible though don't mind real sites.

CHeers


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi AC try "jolly interesting"he shows most of the CL's and CS's in the UK.
http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/sitefinder/UKsites/ukmap51.html

The D/B on here shows Mortonhall here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1246

Olley


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi ....

Firstly , we have both really enjoyed reading your blog.......hope you write the book as i pretty sure it would make good reading.

There was some talk on here a while ago about staying down on the new development , at the docks where the Brittania is now moored, so might be worth doing a search. there are plenty of buses that take from here into the centre, approx 20 minutes.


We did manage to stay at the excellent CC site , so if you can get in its worth persisting, or chance your arm and just turn up as we did.

If you are doing an extensive tour of Scotland , i have an abundance of 
literature , following our visit last year , which you are most welcome to. just send PM

regards

Dinger


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I think it was me who posted about staying down at Ocean Terminal. Their seem to be more and more people using the car park. I went past at New Year and their was about 5 vans parked up.
It's easy to find...follow the signs for Brittania.

My only concern would be the numbers increase and they will put a stop too it soon!


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We've used Mortonhall, a private site, south side of Edinburgh. A google will find it. Also on a bus route into city centre

Rick


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

there are a few wild camping places just across the bypass going down the A702 starting with the dry ski slopes car parks and a mile or two further is a picnic site. Non seem to have any overnight restrictions.

Bob


----------



## 120408 (Feb 15, 2009)

HI
Just seen your post and i,ve only join this week , but we are going to the tattoo in august and we are stopping at the [royal highland showground ]
look in the out and about in the camping and caravanningclub the fee is 6 pounds a night to stay , own san ess , but there is a bus outside the showground , look on page 31 in the out and about for jan 09or call[ mike wild on 01738787506] or moble [07713122061] might even see you there we are there from the 8th till the 16th , hope that helps you.
we,ve got a 58 reg mohican


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks - that sounds interesting! Binned the mag though - but I'll give them a call.


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

rickwiggans said:


> We've used Mortonhall, a private site, south side of Edinburgh. A google will find it. Also on a bus route into city centre
> 
> Rick


We've used it as well and found it very good. Nice bar that serves decent food attached to the site. Better get in quick though and expect to pay a premium (at any site) when there's such a big event on.


----------

